# Who is the prettiest female composer/musician?



## Perotin

This is a sequel to the "Who's the most handsome composer?" thread. The most beautiful female composer IMHO is Roxanna Panufnik. Which is yours?


----------



## hpowders

Clara Schumann as in my avatar.


----------



## shangoyal

Anne-Sophie Mutter is really beautiful.


----------



## Simon Moon

Composer, Svetlana Azarova is pretty darn attractive.









Pianist, Yuja Wang is also up there.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

sorry, chaps, don't find any of the above remotely appealing (not that they would at all be bothered what a greying, impecunious, middle-aged hermit would think)

Zara and Lisa would be high up on my list


----------



## Radames

I just saw Yuja Wang in concert in Montreal.








Yuja Wang interview: 'I can wear long skirts when I'm 40'
Yuja Wang's short dresses have attracted as much attention as her virtuoso performances at the piano.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Radames said:


> Yuja Wang's short dresses have attracted as much attention as her virtuoso performances at the piano.


so do people go to her concerts just to oggle her legs or it this merely something to keep the eyes of horny youths and ageing blokes open in a concert???


----------



## clara s

Headphone Hermit said:


> sorry, chaps, don't find any of the above remotely appealing (not that they would at all be bothered what a greying, impecunious, middle-aged hermit would think)
> 
> Zara and Lisa would be high up on my list
> 
> View attachment 41519
> View attachment 41520


you seem to go for the cultural touch


----------



## Headphone Hermit

clara s said:


> you seem to go for the cultural touch


is that good? Bad? Deplorable? ...... Curable?


----------



## GioCar

Lise de la Salle










A wonderful pianist as well


----------



## KenOC

Interesting question on this thread. Let me think...


----------



## Blake

Radames said:


> I just saw Yuja Wang in concert in Montreal.
> 
> View attachment 41522
> 
> Yuja Wang interview: 'I can wear long skirts when I'm 40'
> Yuja Wang's short dresses have attracted as much attention as her virtuoso performances at the piano.


Crap, did I call that 'hot-line' again? Ooh, you're here for the piano photo-shoot… my bad.

But yea, that's marketing sex right here. I automatically started throwing money at the screen when I opened the picture. They got me programmed, man!

But yea, again. She might wonder why she ain't getting as much respect as her more tasteful contemporaries…. But, maybe she won't.


----------



## mirepoix

Radames said:


> Yuja Wang interview: 'I can wear long skirts when I'm 40'


She's certainly attractive, in my opinion. However perhaps when she's 40 she'll have gained more of the poise that's required to wear _short_ skirts.


----------



## KenOC

Vesuvius said:


> ...But yea, again. She might wonder why she ain't getting as much respect as her more tasteful contemporaries…. But, maybe she won't.


I suspect she assuages her bruised self respect by rubbing it with thousand-dollar bills. Here's another publicity pic, from DG, available unfortunately (?) only in a large size.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm not sure what her name is but she's adorable. That hair! Those lips! That Adam's Apple


----------



## Blake

KenOC said:


> I suspect she assuages her bruised self respect by rubbing it with thousand-dollar bills. Here's another publicity pic, from DG, available unfortunately (?) only in a large size.


She definitely is attractive. Looking pretty classy in this one.


----------



## Cosmos

Since Yuja Wang has been mentioned more than enough,

Hilary Hahn








Irina Mejoueva








Helene Grimaud








But of course, Martha Argerich reigns queen (at any age)


----------



## Alfacharger

The singer Magali Leger is very pretty.


----------



## dgee

The young Martha was quite something - and so good too. Not terribly interested in Anna Netrebko's singing but she looks great


----------



## Guest

Alice Sara Ott is certainly easy on the eyes:


----------



## Vaneyes

Radames said:


> I just saw Yuja Wang in concert in Montreal.
> 
> View attachment 41522
> 
> Yuja Wang interview: 'I can wear long skirts when I'm 40'
> Yuja Wang's short dresses have attracted as much attention as her virtuoso performances at the piano.


That makes you a wanger.


----------



## Weston

I had elsewhere posted a picture admiring Ellen Taaffe Zwillich in her younger days.









And she is still a lovely lady.









I can no longer find any decent photos of Nashville's own Conni Ellisor who is a fine accessible composer. This one is a little blurry.









But you might enjoy her composition samples. (Caution: there is a pop song or two lurking in there, but I enjoy Conversations in Silence.)


----------



## Bulldog

Headphone Hermit said:


> so do people go to her concerts just to oggle her legs or it this merely something to keep the eyes of horny youths and ageing blokes open in a concert???


I would assume folks go to her concerts to see and hear the total package.


----------



## brianvds

The Russian lady guitarists take the prize, by a very wide margin... 

Asya Selyutina:










Tatyana Ryzhkova:


----------



## Varick

Radames said:


> I just saw Yuja Wang in concert in Montreal.
> 
> View attachment 41522
> 
> Yuja Wang interview: 'I can wear long skirts when I'm 40'
> Yuja Wang's short dresses have attracted as much attention as her virtuoso performances at the piano.


Her management and she understand the basic premise that sex sells. IMO, if it get more people to go and hear a performance and buy more classical music, I say rock on! I'm not sure what the European statistics are, but I know that here in the USA in the early 1980's classical records accounted for approx. 20% of all record sales. By the time I went to college (late '80's to early '90's) it was down to about 10%, and I remember hearing a few years ago, that it is now below 2% here in the USA.

I get the Wang marketing approach, and personally, I have no problem with it (at any level :devil

V


----------



## Centropolis

Radames said:


> I just saw Yuja Wang in concert in Montreal.
> 
> View attachment 41522
> 
> 
> I am seeing her in Toronto in a few weeks. Not planning to report on what she's wearing though.


----------



## Guest

Ok. I'm betting the new avatar will get me more likes. 

On the other hand, it seems kinda creepy, almost like stalking or something. Not sure I'm gonna keep it.

Edit: upside-down is maybe a little better -- an ironic protest against modern society's obsession with manufactured beauty.


----------



## Selby

Not many composers listed:


----------



## Piwikiwi

Janine Jansen


----------



## millionrainbows

There's something about this early photo of Tatian Nikolayeva that I find intriguing. I find her challenging, and would love to break through that wall of defiance, after weakening her defenses somewhat with Russian vodka, pressing my face into her neck as she finally begins to submit to desire...


----------



## clara s

Headphone Hermit said:


> is that good? Bad? Deplorable? ...... Curable?


they both had pure feminine elegance, as i saw in the internet, especially Lisa

so, you are not so much a hermit hahaha

curable? it depends, if you want to turn to Yuja Wang's denim, or stay with the silk


----------



## joen_cph

The young Maria Yudina, a strong character, "granite-hewn".
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Yudina-Maria.htm









The young Elisabeth Chojnacka, another less conventional example.









Evelyn Glennie









Aleksandra Maslovaric, violinist.


----------



## KenOC

Patricia Kopatchinskaja, an extraordinary violinist.


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> There's something about this early photo of Tatian Nikolayeva that I find intriguing. I find her challenging, and would love to break through that wall of defiance, after weakening her defenses somewhat with Russian vodka, pressing my face into her neck as she finally begins to submit to desire...


She would probably just beat you and chase you away.


----------



## Varick

I have no idea who they are, but I'm sure they are all FINE musicians.

V


----------



## MagneticGhost

I'm with the OP.
Roxanna Panufnik is a true beauty.


----------



## DeepR

So is this about the music or the pretty pianist? 
Those glances, haha!


----------



## Celloman

Sarah Chang. No contest.


----------



## Sudonim

I second the previous selections of Martha Argerich, Hélène Grimaud, and Anne-Sophie Mutter.

I also offer the following:

Akiko Suwanai








Anne Akiko Meyers








Sol Gabetta








I'm also fond of Ophélie Gaillard.


----------



## schuberkovich

Not a single mention of Julia Fischer?


----------



## scratchgolf

After browsing this thread, 2 thoughts came to mind 

1. Thankfully we have (extremely) different tastes in women or the entire world would be a boring place. What some of you consider eye candy, I consider eye spinach.
2. Thankfully it's the beauty of the music that truly matters.


----------



## Weston

Charming in a girl-next-door kind of way.









Achingly beautiful in a tragic kind of way.


----------



## Weston

scratchgolf said:


> After browsing this thread, 2 thoughts came to mind
> 
> 1. Thankfully we have (extremely) different tastes in women or the entire world would be a boring place. What some of you consider eye candy, I consider eye spinach.
> 2. Thankfully it's the beauty of the music that truly matters.


I agree. It always surprises me how many people seem more attracted to cosmetics than to women. I guess I am an old hippie at heart.


----------



## PetrB

Yo Mama, a lesser-known virtuoso 'cellist and distant relation of Yo Yo Ma.


----------



## treeza

Sa Chen would be up there with Yuja, Valentina Igoshina, Katia Buniatishvili, Ekaterina Mechetina, Marina Lieberman and Simone Dinnerstein. And of course Martha Argerich- she has aged extremely well if you ask me


----------



## PetrB

.....







.................................................[any sensible female cellist ..........................................,,,,,,,,................................................knows a pencil skirt is a no-no]

ADD: _(Barbie's String Quartet No.5, Op. 132 won the Pulitzer Prize for music in 1964_


----------



## SimonNZ

....................................


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> Charming in a girl-next-door kind of way.
> 
> View attachment 41624
> 
> 
> Achingly beautiful in a tragic kind of way.


As with Kathleen Ferrier, another great artist who died tragically young.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Weston
> Charming in a girl-next-door kind of way.
> 
> Attachment 41624
> 
> Achingly beautiful in a tragic kind of way.
> As with Kathleen Ferrier


I like the picture of Miss Jacqueline.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

PetrB said:


> View attachment 41645
> .....
> View attachment 41646
> 
> .................................................[any sensible female cellist ..........................................,,,,,,,,................................................knows a pencil skirt is a no-no]
> 
> ADD: _(Barbie's String Quartet No.5, Op. 132 won the Pulitzer Prize for music in 1964_


--
Oh, there are slits on the sides, believe me. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I agree. It always surprises me how many people seem more attracted to cosmetics than to women. I guess I am an old hippie at heart.


My formula for female success is what I like to call the 'Three B's': brains, beauty, breeeding. . . _and_ cosmetics. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I see no harm in it.

It certainly did no harm to Ann-Sophie.


----------



## Weston

No, no harm implied, especially if it's SPF 20 or more. Believe it or not, even I wore it sometimes back in the 80s. It can just sometimes obscure to the point I think I'm looking at a Photoshopped person even if they are standing before me. But I would never discourage people doing whatever makes them happy.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Oh, I know that. I was just playing with you. . . well, 'mostly.' Ha. Ha. Ha. 

I do like the dolled-up look though immensely; even if it just so happens to be photo-shopped cleverness and not necessarily true photogenicity.


----------



## mirepoix

Probably kind of off topic, so do feel free to scroll on by...

I hesitate sometimes when Photoshop is mentioned, because other than the immediacy of image editing in the digital domain it isn't anything new. 
Here's an example (sadly, not of a cutie) from the pre-digital days. 







And that's only printer instructions - a whole lot of manipulation has gone on previous to that stage.

If I do find anything objectionable about the Yuja Wang shot it's the standard of work that's been accepted. Look at the left hand side of her lower back - it appears to be the result of _babby's first edit with his/her cracked copy of Photoshop_.

Back on topic, I like beauty - I like all the kinds of beauty - and recently watched via YouTube Helene Grimaud performing the Ravel concerto in G where she appeared pretty and feminine and delightful and oh sigh. Also, she wore something in her hair. Ah, the somewhat lost art of subtly framing the face... But chicks who wear stuff in their hair are where it's at generally.

e: image by Richard Avedon.


----------



## millionrainbows

BPS said:


> She would probably just beat you and chase you away.


Nuh uh! She'd moan with ecstacy, then later, we would replenish our energies with some caviar, then she would play the Shostakovich Preludes in the nude, with me as her page-turner, naturally.


----------



## peteAllen

Alison Balsom








Clemency Burton-Hill


----------



## scratchgolf

millionrainbows said:


> Nuh uh! She'd moan with ecstacy, then later, we would replenish our energies with some caviar, then she would play the Shostakovich Preludes in the nude, with me as her page-turner, naturally.


I think the restraining order may limit your options


----------



## SimonNZ

A few years back I saw an interview with Mitsuko Uchida who I'd previously considered perfectly ordinary looking, but when animated, talking expansively and enthusiastically, when you can hear the cadence of the voice voice with the flashes from the eyes and occasional sly discrete smile and the way the hand gestures articulate the thoughts... _woah._

But that's Beauty, not the Pretty of the thread title.


----------



## starthrower

Hiromi


----------



## brianvds

millionrainbows said:


> Nuh uh! She'd moan with ecstacy, then later, we would replenish our energies with some caviar, then she would play the Shostakovich Preludes in the nude, with me as her page-turner, naturally.


You should write a soft porn novel. It would be a real page turner.


----------



## Op.123

Has anyone mentioned Maria Callas yet?


----------



## Mister Man

Amy Dickson


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like this pic of Satu Vanska - if she was my teacher I think I'd crawl a million miles over broken glass just to (I think I'd better leave it there....)


----------



## Couac Addict

...and do you have their phone numbers


----------



## brianvds

Burroughs said:


> Has anyone mentioned Maria Callas yet?


Yes, I believe TalkClassical member Onassis did make some mention of her...


----------



## mirepoix

And a late vote for Anna Moffo.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anna_Moffo


----------



## millionrainbows

So here I lie at the pedals of a 1932 Steinway, awash in great waves of sound and resonance, gazing up longingly at Tatiana. She knew me from the instant that I burst into tears at her breast, my loneliness pouring out desperately to her radiant power, that I was a pitiful shell of a man, and not really worth her long-term commitment; just a curiosity for her to consume, gain my power, and move on. We came from different stations of life, she, a brilliant artist, and me, a poor peasant worker.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ da, ochen horosho.


----------



## Radames

Headphone Hermit said:


> so do people go to her concerts just to oggle her legs or it this merely something to keep the eyes of horny youths and ageing blokes open in a concert???


I go for the music. I can walk a couple of blocks down the street in Montreal and get a lap dance at the club super sex.

I aslo like Joyce Yang.









She can play too!


----------



## jdec

What about khatia buniatishvili...


----------



## Fugue Meister

jdec said:


> What about khatia buniatishvili...
> 
> View attachment 41915


I'm with jdec on this one Khatia is my girl.. (In my dreams at least).


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## KenOC




----------



## nightscape

Hi Janine! (call me)


----------



## echmain

I haven't seen a mention yet of Lisa Batiashvili


----------



## Fugue Meister

ArtMusic said:


>


Mmm.. I would knock the bottom out of that. :lol:


----------



## Badinerie

Fugue Meister said:


> Mmm.. I would knock the bottom out of that. :lol:


You better take a friend!


----------



## sdtom

Do any of these women compose? Rachel Portman won an Oscar for "Emma" and was nominated for Cider House Rules and Chocolat.







Tom


----------



## nightscape

echmain said:


> I haven't seen a mention yet of Lisa Batiashvili


Just saw her perform Bartok's first Violin Concerto a couple of months ago. She was quite stunning.


----------



## Radames

The conductor Alondra de la Parra.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Yes. Anne Sophie Mutter...










... and a goddess on the violin as well.

Among the "older" singers there was Lina Cavalieri who was considered by many to be "the most beautiful woman in opera"...



Years after her career in opera, she went on to write a book on beauty secrets that is still in print. Gina Lollobrigida played Lina in the film, _Beautiful but Dangerous_.

Speaking of "beautiful but dangerous"... the woman in opera who best fits this description must surely have been Julie d'Aubigny.










She was considered one of the greatest opera singers... and one of the greatest swordsmen/women at the time of Lully, Rameau, and Campra. She was involved in an infamous illicit lesbian affair with a young novitiate in a nunnery that involved kidnapping, arson, and body snatching:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julie_d'Aubigny

Julie d'Aubigny would become the inspiration for Théophile Gautier's novel _Mademoiselle de Maupin_.

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I agree that Lisa della Casa was a classical beauty...










... and this applied to her singing as well as her appearance.

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf was quite attractive as well...










And who can forget THE Diva herself:



*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Angela Gheorgiu may have earned the sobriquet, "Draculette"... but damn... the woman was not hard on the eyes...



... and she was... is... one of the great singers of our time.

And surely I cannot fathom how this thread got this far without even a passing mention of _"La Bellissima"_: Anna Netrebko... (Unless it is the usual bias here against opera and vocal music in general):



And what of Danielle de Niese?


----------



## echmain

Sorry if Cecilia Bartoli has already been posted.










(Please, please don't anyone post that album cover of Mission. Please.)


----------



## SONNET CLV

*Who is the prettiest female composer/musician? *


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

(Please, please don't anyone post that album cover of Mission. Please.)










I was going to say that Netrebko's Verdi cover was almost as bad... but then again... nope... not even close. 

What half-wit graphic designer/photographer so abused poor Cecilia?!


----------



## brianvds

And then StLukes once referred me to this amusing video of Magdalena Kozena:


----------



## opus55

brianvds said:


> And then StLukes once referred me to this amusing video of Magdalena Kozena:


Love the music video


----------



## brianvds

opus55 said:


> Love the music video


Classical musicians should really do this sort of thing more often. It is possible to make very neat classical music videos without having to cater to the lowest common denominator, and will go some way towards ridding CM of its uptight image.


----------



## worov

Maria Tipo :


----------



## SONNET CLV

Does this thread indicate that perhaps Playboy Magazine will change its sponsorship from a Jazz Festival to a Classical Music Festival? Wow. 
Can't wait for the *2015*








Maybe a cello will become the new centerfold sensation!


----------



## science

At the Playboy Classical Music Festival, the composers and musicians get to judge which of _us_ is the prettiest. I've been practicing my "come hither" look for years, so y'all might as well not even show up.


----------



## 38157

I once exchanged e-mails with an English composer named Eve Harrison - I liked a piece of hers that I heard and asked for the score, but when I knew what she looked like, I had to try hard to ensure that my email did stick to the theme of "nice piece - can I see it" rather than ending up as a futile attempt to entice.

Hélène Grimaud is a competent pianist. I like her Bartok Romanian Dances, and sort of liked her Piano Concerto No. 3 (although she used rubato in places I wish she didn't - like the first couple of quintuplets near the beginning of the 1st movement). If I was a misogynist, I could quite enthusiastically describe other stuff I like unrelated to the piano.


----------



## Albert7

Helene Grimaud and Sol Gabetta are the prettiest to me. In fact, they did their Duo album together which I dug.


----------



## Albert7

Look at those ladies having so much fun with each other!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Female Composer goes to Unsuk Chin:



















Female Performer goes to Valerie Li, first violinist of the Afiara String Quartet:



















Pure and simple. Nothing more, nothing less. No contest, these two women blow everyone else out of the water.


----------



## arpeggio

*Jo Ann Faletta*

Wow. Lots of fastening suggestion. No one has yet mentioning one of my favorites, Jo Ann Felletta.






​


----------



## Giordano

I like Hana Blažíková.


----------



## SimonNZ

I'm still voting Kopatchinskaja


----------



## Lord Lance

Weston said:


> Charming in a girl-next-door kind of way.
> 
> View attachment 41624
> 
> 
> Achingly beautiful in a tragic kind of way.


She died. Nothing tragic in it. Everyone dies. Some earlier than others. Had she lived long enough she'd be in the same pedigree as other violinist. But because she died young she is always on a higher platform in terms of popularity. No Yo-Yo Ma or Rostropovich or Casals or Fournier. Just _great._


----------



## Albert7

Nina Stemme has winning looks too!


----------



## Giordano

Eye Candy Guitarists

Kaori Muraji









Xuefei Yang









Kyuhee Park


----------



## Guest

Helena Tulve is easy to look at, for a contemporary composer


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> Helena Tulve is easy to look at, for a contemporary composer
> 
> View attachment 60484


I wrote just that in a similar thread about a year ago! 

/ptr


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I want an Asian violin lesson from Maxine Kwok-Adams:










and Sarah Chang:










and, again, Valerie Li, Asian beauty queen:


----------



## Guest

Change your name to SeptimalAsianFetish, bro


----------



## SeptimalTritone

arcaneholocaust said:


> Change your name to SeptimalAsianFetish, bro


Hey mods... I have a request...


----------



## hpowders

Go to "Announcements". Then, "User Name Changes".

You can thank me in the morning.


----------



## Albert7

Cool beans ... keeping this thread intact.


----------



## hpowders

Surprising. This thread should have been brought to a screeching halt with the following three words:

Anne-Sophie Mutter.


----------



## aleazk

I choose Argerich and Grimaud. Send 'em at this address... 

Edit: Uh, what, it doesn't work in this way I am being told.


----------



## arpeggio

*Julia Fischer*



schuberkovich said:


> Not a single mention of Julia Fischer?


I was going to mention her but you beat me to it.






​


----------



## arpeggio

*Breaking Winds Bassoon Quartet*

And for us bassoon players there is The Breaking Winds Bassoon Quartet.






​
Link to there website: http://thebreakingwinds.com/

Video of the biggest hit: _Lady Gaga Saga_.


----------



## Morimur

SeptimalTritone said:


> Hey mods... I have a request...


Ever been to Bangkok, Septimal?

Tee-hee!


----------



## Albert7

Young Martha Argerich was gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

Of course we all would've gone with Martha, were my time machine receiving better reviews.


----------



## arpeggio

*Libby Larsen*

Although she is in early sixties, I think the American Composer Libby Larsen is attractive. A photo when she was younger. I like her music as well.






​


----------



## arpeggio

*Carolin Shaw*

Caroline Shaw is the youngest composer to be awarded the Pulitzer Prize in music. She was only 30.






​


----------



## science

SeptimalTritone said:


> Female Composer goes to Unsuk Chin:
> 
> Female Performer goes to Valerie Li, first violinist of the Afiara String Quartet:
> 
> Pure and simple. Nothing more, nothing less. No contest, these two women blow everyone else out of the water.


Wow! Our tastes are extremely different!


----------



## violadude

SeptimalTritone said:


> Female Composer goes to Unsuk Chin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Performer goes to Valerie Li, first violinist of the Afiara String Quartet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure and simple. Nothing more, nothing less. No contest, these two women blow everyone else out of the water.


I see you share my thing for Asian women.


----------



## Perotin

Kirsten Flagstad, the beauty of Aryan race:









Hilary Hahn has already been named, but deserves another mention for her aristocratic beauty:


----------



## arpeggio

science said:


> Wow! Our tastes are extremely different!


Just like our tastes in music. Viva la difference. :clap:


----------



## Morimur

Perotin said:


> Kirsten Flagstad, the beauty of Aryan race:
> 
> View attachment 60526
> 
> 
> Hilary Hahn has already been named, but deserves another mention for her aristocratic beauty:
> 
> View attachment 60527


Aristocratic? She has the face of a thousand others.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Alison Balsom, I'd say.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

Morimur said:


> Aristocratic? She has the face of a thousand others.


What does aristocratic beauty means?

There exists some truly butt ugly royals.


----------



## Albert7

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Alison Balsom, I'd say.
> 
> View attachment 60536


Agreed there! Trumpeting is cool too.


----------



## BillT

Headphone Hermit said:


> so do people go to her concerts just to oggle her legs or it this merely something to keep the eyes of horny youths and ageing blokes open in a concert???


I found it distracting.

- Bill


----------



## julianoq

Not many mentions for Sol Gabetta


----------



## BillT

She is pretty, but I can't spell her name:


----------



## Morimur

With respect to classical musicians / performers, all I care about is their competence.


----------



## Sloe

Perotin said:


> Kirsten Flagstad, the beauty of Aryan race:


I can´t see any beauty in Kirsten Flagstad.

These are beautiful singers:

Hyun Ju Park









Here as Imogene in Il Pirata.









Lilla Lee one of the few Turandots that don´t give the impression that Calaf have a cougar fetish:









Here as Tosca









Mihoko Kinoshita


----------



## Giordano

Kathleen Kim looks, and sings, pretty good.


----------



## Bippo

Leila Josefowicz


----------



## arpeggio

*MIRGA Gražinytė-Tyla*

She has just been appointed the assistant conductor of the La Philharmonic.






​
I think she has an identical twin sister.


----------



## Pugg

​Renée Fleming still looking gorgeous at 50 something :tiphat:


----------



## violadude

BillT said:


> She is pretty, but I can't spell her name:


She makes it look so easy...


----------



## spradlig

English (?) pianist Joanna MacGregor (I don't know if she composes).

She also has a lovely speaking voice.


----------



## aajj

Although she has already been mentioned, i have to go with the young and stunning Argerich. Hilary Hahn is also attractive.


----------



## Sandy G

*Great Female Guitarists*

Tatyana is definitely a very cute and sexy looking guitarist. She is also one of the top female classical guitarist's currently in the world.
Here are the top five classical guitarists on You Tube right now. Of course it is my opinion, but i am a player myself and know something about the subject.
1. tatyana Ryzhkova
2. Ana Vidovic
3.Asya Selyutina
4. Laura Snowden
5. Julia Truntschuk. 
Not in order of Greatness. They are all Great.


----------



## millionrainbows

Ohh, la la!


----------



## Vaneyes

They're all pretty after a case of beer.


----------



## Casebearer

Vaneyes said:


> They're all pretty after a case of beer.


You mean you like a pretty case of beer:devil:


----------



## Pugg

Gorgeous


----------



## Casebearer

Looks have nothing to do with the music itself. This has the level of calendars and posters in a garage setting. In my opinion this is not a thread related to classical music. But if it is I would prefer in depth threads about sexual arousel through classical music or their performers. Don't be so shy!


----------



## Pugg

Casebearer said:


> Looks have nothing to do with the music itself. This has the level of calendars and posters in a garage setting. In my opinion this is not a thread related to classical music. But if it is I would prefer in depth threads about sexual arousel through classical music or their performers. Don't be so shy!


Never heard of the famous soprano Renée Fleming?
Give me a break , at 57 she looks gorgeous.


----------



## clavichorder

arpeggio said:


> She has just been appointed the assistant conductor of the La Philharmonic.
> 
> View attachment 60609​
> I think she has an identical twin sister.


I actually saw here conduct live. Her name is impossible to spell, so I always have to type "female lithuanian conductor" on google. Seattle symphony premiered a Mason Bates piece under her baton.

She looks like a type that I often get attracted to. Some short haired and intelligent chick with a cute but boxy face.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor

Sappho (as far as u know). 

Probably wouldn't be any use to most of the people who post here tho.


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> Never heard of the famous soprano Renée Fleming?
> Give me a break , at 57 she looks gorgeous.


I reacted in general. Not on your post specifically.


----------



## Notorious JWB

This is the most sexist, degrading thing I've ever heard and it has no place on this message board and you should all be ashamed of yourselves. 

Now that I've got that out of the way, Yuja Wang makes me feel like that time I had to climb the rope in gym class. As does Hilary Hahn. Ditto Alice Sara Ott. Also Helene Grimaud. And Julie Nesrallah. And, and, AND...


----------



## Pugg

Notorious JWB said:


> This is the most sexist, degrading thing I've ever heard and it has no place on this message board and you should all be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> Now that I've got that out of the way, Yuja Wang makes me feel like that time I had to climb the rope in gym class. As does Hilary Hahn. Ditto Alice Sara Ott. Also Helene Grimaud. And Julie Nesrallah. And, and, AND...


Let he / she without sins throw the first stone :devil:


----------



## severance68

Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Electronic composer, Éliane Radigue


----------



## Notorious JWB

Pugg said:


> Let he / she without sins throw the first stone :devil:


Don't tell me you didn't detect the sarcasm?


----------



## DeepR

Thank you guys for making me feel young again.


----------



## Pugg

Notorious JWB said:


> Don't tell me you didn't detect the sarcasm?


No I didn't


----------



## Sloe

I don´t think it is possible to be prettier than Hyunju Park:










Someone said that Fiordiligi was his first classical music love I see why:


----------



## GioCar

Vanessa Benelli Mosell



































A former pupil of Stockhausen whe she was 19 (now she is 29).
She's recording all his Klavierstücke, for Decca. I've read excellent reviews on her first two albums.


----------



## Notorious JWB

Pugg said:


> No I didn't


Trust me, it was plentiful.


----------



## Arsakes

I don't know anyone personally or from videos, but among CD covers I find this girl the most attracting:










Just Italian beauties!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

GioCar said:


> Vanessa Benelli MosellA former pupil of Stockhausen whe she was 19 (now she is 29).
> She's recording all his Klavierstücke, for Decca.


All the Klavierstücke? That's good news. I've been listening to Klavierstück XII today (from the "Light" album above), and it's a welcome addition to the Stockhausen catalogue; Mosell plays it very well, and she has rather a sweet singing voice, which helps in this piece! I look forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jordi Savall had/has a beautiful family:


----------



## Notorious JWB

Notorious JWB said:


> This is the most sexist, degrading thing I've ever heard and it has no place on this message board and you should all be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> Now that I've got that out of the way, Yuja Wang makes me feel like that time I had to climb the rope in gym class. As does Hilary Hahn. Ditto Alice Sara Ott. Also Helene Grimaud. And Julie Nesrallah. And, and, AND...


Good gawd, HOW could I leave out Sarah Chang?


----------



## Sloe

Notorious JWB said:


> Good gawd, HOW could I leave out Sarah Chang?


Very beautiful.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

arpeggio said:


> No one has yet mentioning one of my favorites, Jo Ann Felletta.
> 
> View attachment 60473​


...And a marvelous conductor! She has quite a few recordings. I attended a concert of hers a few years back at the Brevard Music Center in North Carolina. I will long remember the riveting performance she gave of Rachmaninoff's Second Symphony. There's a typo in the name. Correct spelling is Falletta.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> ...And a marvelous conductor! She has quite a few recordings. I attended a concert of hers a few years back at the Brevard Music Center in North Carolina. I will long remember the riveting performance she gave of Rachmaninoff's Second Symphony. There's a typo in the name. Correct spelling is Falletta.


Shame that someone like Jo Ann is never been picked up by a major record company.


----------



## micro

This thread is full of swags, I choose Hildegard of Bingen, even the guy in the painting couldn't resist.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> Shame that someone like Jo Ann is never been picked up by a major record company.


She's made quite few recordings for Naxos, the world's leading independent classical label and one of the very top selling groups among all classical producers.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> She's made quite few recordings for Naxos, the world's leading independent classical label and one of the very top selling groups among all classical producers.


I know understand what you are saying, however some people still don't like Naxos.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> I know understand what you are saying, however some people still don't like Naxos.


Curious, but then I'm a long time vinyl collector, though I do own several hundred cds, a number of which are Naxos. I have no quibble with the sound of these discs, however others might. Otherwise, I have no idea of the reason for their dislike.


----------



## Guest

Haydn67 said:


> Curious, but then I'm a long time vinyl collector, though I do own several hundred cds, a number of which are Naxos. I have no quibble with the sound of these discs, however others might. Otherwise, I have no idea of the reason for their dislike.




There is nothing wrong with Naxos,I found music wich was not available elsewhere.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I don't mean to be all PC and uptight, but in what way is the question "prettiest female composer/musician" one that even needs to be asked? That Kathryn Stott's a bit gorgeous in the, as it were, flesh but it's her playing that I go to hear.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Many musicians become pretty when they play/sing


----------



## znapschatz

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Many musicians become pretty when they play/sing


In my opinion, all of them.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Fanny Mendelssohn. Those grapes.


----------



## Pugg

micro said:


> This thread is full of swags, I choose Hildegard of Bingen, even the guy in the painting couldn't resist.


This is the pot calling the kettle black .


----------



## Francis Poulenc

Jennifer Higdon:


----------



## ahinton

treeza said:


> Martha Argerich- she has aged extremely well if you ask me


She hasn't aged at all in many ways...


----------



## pcnog11

True beauty comes from within and it is subjective. The music a female composer composed and the music a artist played reflect their true beauty of the mind, thoughts and emotions. These things are timeless and priceless....


----------



## Pugg

ahinton said:


> She hasn't aged at all in many ways...


I suppose you mean her later years.....


----------



## Border Collie

Did I miss it or is there no love for Benedetti?


----------



## Pugg

Border Collie said:


> Did I miss it or is there no love for Benedetti?


Post a pic and we tell you.


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> Post a pic and we tell you.


I did a picture search for Benedetti too big nosed for my taste. Probably perfect for those who prefer such girls. Hope she is a good violinist.


----------



## Lenny

Sloe said:


> I did a picture search for Benedetti too big nosed for my taste. Probably perfect for those who prefer such girls. Hope she is a good violinist.


Damn girl that Benedetti! . Love those staches!


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Pugg

Lenny said:


> Damn girl that Benedetti! . Love those staches!


Hilarious, really, makes my day. :lol:


----------



## Sloe

KenOC said:


>


You posted the same picture on the first page on this thread but she is really pretty anyway.


----------



## KenOC

Way back then? I'll post it again if necessary!


----------



## tdc

Alina lbragimova









Eniko Ginzery









Kaori Muraji


----------



## Pugg

​Anna Moffo did look stunning as well.


----------



## Sloe

The Italian singer Floria Tosca is really good looking:


----------



## hpowders

Yuja Wang, pianist.

One of today's greatest virtuosos. Hear her crackerjack performances of the 2 Ravel Concertos if you can!


----------



## pcnog11

Border Collie said:


> Did I miss it or is there no love for Benedetti?


Benedetti is a true example of beauty.....I mean her violin.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


> ​Anna Moffo did look stunning as well.


Gorgeous voice, too. Genuine mezzo


----------



## Guest

I am a big admirer of late Maria Callas's beauty. I often watch videos of her performances on YouTube with picture slideshows of her. Those eyes!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Patricia Kopatchinskaja and Hillary Hahn are both marvelous violinists, but for my taste they (and a good many others posted here) are a bit too "cute" ... too close to my own daughter's in age and appearance. I tend to be drawn to something more... "womanly". I agree that Renée Fleming is still a beauty... as are

Véronique Gens-










Anne Sophie Mutter-










Elina Garança-










Danielle de Niese-










Angela Gheorghiu-


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Anna Netrebko-










Magdalena Kožená-










Julia Radosz-










Isabel Bayrakdarian-










Then there's Elena Bakhtiyarova who crosses over between classical and pop, performing in musicals such as _The Phantom of the Opera_-


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Magali Léger-










She was particularly fetching in this performance:






Why all the singers? I suppose that opera singers must be actors/actresses as well as singers... the visual element of theater being no less important than the singing (and that ought to start a row among those purists). :devil:


----------



## hpowders

This is Midori Seiler, a specialist in baroque violin and an outstanding virtuoso, who has made quite a name for herself in HIP circles.

She has recorded the solo partitas and sonatas by Bach which for me are amazing, enlightening and astonishing performances!

She also has a very fine selection of the Mozart Viennese Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard with Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano.


----------



## Rhinotop

Helene Grimaud

She's like a norse goddess


----------



## Sloe

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Why all the singers? I suppose that opera singers must be actors/actresses as well as singers... the visual element of theater being no less important than the singing (and that ought to start a row among those purists). :devil:


I think the most beautiful singer is Hyunju Park:


----------



## Sloe

Radames said:


> I just saw Yuja Wang in concert in Montreal.
> 
> View attachment 41522
> 
> Yuja Wang interview: 'I can wear long skirts when I'm 40'


She can wear short skirts when she is 40 for me.


----------



## TSWO

It's a tie between Grimauld and Yuja Wang for me.


----------



## hpowders

Alice Sara Ott.

Impressive in Liszt's Transcendental Etudes.


----------



## DavidA

The young Martha surely! :clap:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


>


Wow! Look how red the double bass player is! He should change his name to Claudio Arouse.

Glad she's playing down her sexiness.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Wow! Look how red the double bass player is! He should change his name to Claudio Arouse.
> 
> Glad she's playing down her sexiness.


Couldn't you kill for those shoes?


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Couldn't you kill for those shoes?


Shoes? She's wearing shoes? To me she is all Jo Thighs-man.


----------



## KenOC

Yuja gave a concert in Philadelphia a few years ago. An Inquirer columnist called it a "****walk." Maybe so, but that gal can PLAY!


----------



## millionrainbows

Elinor FreyElinor Frey is a Canadian cellist, an expert in both baroque and modern works.


----------



## BoggyB

I've only looked at the pictures in this thread (dirty devil, me) so excuse me if she's already been named, but I propose Nicola Benedetti.










I'm partly influenced by her looks, partly by the fact that she likes Bruckner!


----------



## pcnog11

BoggyB said:


> I've only looked at the pictures in this thread (dirty devil, me) so excuse me if she's already been named, but I propose Nicola Benedetti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm partly influenced by her looks, partly by the fact that she likes Bruckner!


Great shot! She is not just looks, she has substance as well!


----------



## ST4

Barbara Hannigan


----------



## David OByrne

ST4 said:


> Barbara Hannigan


Yes, she is *very pretty*


----------



## Bulldog

ST4 said:


> Barbara Hannigan


I was just browsing through her website - she's a real fox.


----------



## Gouldanian

Helene Grimaud...


----------



## ST4

Bulldog said:


> I was just browsing through her website - she's a real fox.


The Ligeti Mysteries Of The Macabre video proves that Classical music is indeed _very sexy_ when it wants to be


----------



## JohnD

I dig Mrs. Miller and she can really whistle too!


----------



## pcnog11

https://uk.pinterest.com/explore/khatia-buniatishvili/

Bhatia Buniatishvilli - style and substance, technical and emotional, innovative and beautiful!


----------



## Bettina

The pianist Valentina Lisitsa is very pretty. Too bad that her interpretations are often quite boring!


----------



## hpowders

pcnog11 said:


> https://uk.pinterest.com/explore/khatia-buniatishvili/
> 
> Bhatia Buniatishvilli - style and substance, technical and emotional, innovative and beautiful!


I saw her first.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> The pianist Valentina Lisitsa is very pretty. Too bad that her interpretations are often quite boring!


Oh dear, that's opening a can of worms


----------



## Razumovskymas

Tanya Gabrielian!!


----------



## hpowders

BoggyB said:


> I've only looked at the pictures in this thread (dirty devil, me) so excuse me if she's already been named, but I propose Nicola Benedetti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm partly influenced by her looks, partly by the fact that she likes Bruckner!


I was quite attracted to the damsel....until I found out she likes Bruckner.

Oh well....I can certainly make an exception, demonstrating my flexibility, a rather noble thing for me to do. :angel:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> The pianist Valentina Lisitsa is very pretty. Too bad that her interpretations are often quite boring!


And, by coincidence, on eharmony.com, I asked them to match me up with pretty, superficial piano virtuosos. Haven't yet seen her photo on the site.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

hpowders said:


> And yet, on eharmony.com, I asked them to match me up with pretty, superficial piano virtuosos. Haven't yet seen her photo on the site.


Did you by any chance see Lang Lang? Not sure about pretty, though.


----------



## hpowders

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Did you by any chance see Lang Lang? Not sure about pretty, though.


No. I bought a CD with him playing the Prokofiev Third Concerto and I didn't care for it. Not superficial, just not to my taste.

"See Lang Lang"? Not the section of the site I would be looking through.


----------



## Sloe

I would probably have not been one of three persons here that voted to have heard music by Misato Mochizuki in nathanb´s contemporary composers polls if she had looked like Jennifer Higdon.


----------



## Pugg

At that age and still looking gorgeous.:tiphat:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I agree. Very attractive lady.


----------



## cimirro

Pugg said:


> At that age and still looking gorgeous.:tiphat:


Yes, Pugg is very beautiful :lol:


----------



## Varick

Pat Fairlea said:


> I don't mean to be all PC and uptight,...


Ok, then don't be!

V


----------



## Sloe

Haydn67 said:


> I agree. Very attractive lady.
> 
> View attachment 91969
> View attachment 91971
> View attachment 91970


I think Hyunju Park is the prettiest singer:


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> I think Hyunju Park is the prettiest singer:


Not even in the shadow of Mrs Fleming.


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> Not even in the shadow of Mrs Fleming.


We all have different preferences.


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> We all have different preferences.


That's right, I am sorry .


----------



## John King

Am I the only one who remembers The First Lady Of The Guitar, Liona Boyd?













Also, this acclaimed pianist has been listed already, I thought I'd include her with her sister: Kharismatic Khatia & Gvorgeous Gvantsa, the Beautishviliful sisters!







Finally, when Heavy Metal meets Classic Cello, Tina Guo!


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

American pianist Anyssa Neumann has an instinctive feel when it comes to tickling the ivories.


----------



## eljr

Radames said:


> I just saw Yuja Wang in concert in Montreal.
> 
> View attachment 41522
> 
> Yuja Wang interview: 'I can wear long skirts when I'm 40'
> Yuja Wang's short dresses have attracted as much attention as her virtuoso performances at the piano.


lol, she thinks 40 is old


----------



## Jacck

Khatia Buniatishvili.


----------



## eljr

Jacck said:


> Khatia Buniatishvili.


Good pic of her but honestly she is a bit short and fat.


----------



## eljr

Sloe said:


> We all have different preferences.


Indeed we do, I find neither anything but boring ordinary! LOL


----------



## CnC Bartok

I'll reluctantly join this appalling parade of sexist swinery. This Dutch Violist, Dana Zemtsov is a pretty little thing.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I can also understand why Vitezslava Kaprálová turned a few heads during her tragically short life....


----------



## wkasimer

eljr said:


> Good pic of her but honestly she is a bit short and fat.


Fat? You must be joking. Personally, I prefer a woman who looks like she might like to eat a pizza now and then.


----------



## eljr

wkasimer said:


> Fat? You must be joking. Personally, I prefer a woman who looks like she might like to eat a pizza now and then.


enough said


----------



## Bulldog

eljr said:


> enough said
> 
> View attachment 143447


She looks great! You must like women with very little meat on the bones.


----------



## eljr

Bulldog said:


> She looks great! You must like women with very little meat on the bones.


she is fine but she is absolutely pudgy

I like women at a healthy weight, I dislike thin women as much as I dislike fat women.


----------



## Marc

Five pretty composers.

Have your educated guess(es).


----------



## John King

Jacck said:


> Khatia Buniatishvili.


Well aside from being an _outstanding performer_,






, one who puts the Bun in Buniatishvili






, one this I admire about Khatia is that she has not caved in to Hollywood's "cookie-cutter" notions of beauty, and gone in for rhinoplasty. If _this_ is not you're idea of beauty,






, well let's leave it at that and call it a day.


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


> she is fine but she is absolutely pudgy
> 
> I like women at a healthy weight, I dislike thin women as much as I dislike fat women.


You must have a 5 pound range of acceptable weight. You're insane if you think that picture you posted makes her look fat.


----------



## John King

flamencosketches said:


> You must have a 5 pound range of acceptable weight. You're insane if you think that picture you posted makes her look fat.


B * I * N * G * O ! If _this_ constitutes 'fat' in your books, I don't know what to say.







While returning this thread to the original topic, howzabout Ofra Harnoy?













And, regardless of how cheezy some might think their music and videos might be, howzabout Camille and Kennerly Kitt, the Harp Twins?


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> You must have a 5 pound range of acceptable weight. You're insane if you think that picture you posted makes her look fat.


her hips and *** are far from ideal body weight

I'd guess her to be 20 pounds over her ideal body weight.

I assure you I am not insane, I simply shy away from fat on a women.

(must one be insane to disagree with *you*?)

It's fine to find her attractive, but fact is fact, from her breasts to her knees she is big.


----------



## mark6144

Not my job to police the forum, but IMHO some of the recent posts in this thread are distasteful and disrespectful. It makes me sad to see this kind of talk on a classical music forum, where I would have expected better.


----------



## eljr

mark6144 said:


> Not my job to police the forum, but IMHO some of the recent posts in this thread are distasteful and disrespectful. It makes me sad to see this kind of talk on a classical music forum, where I would have expected better.


the entire thread is sexist, objectifying women... it's what the thread is about at it's core, it's not just the last couple posts

you can praise a woman's looks to hell and back and it's still sexist and objectification


----------



## Rogerx

mark6144 said:


> Not my job to police the forum, but IMHO some of the recent posts in this thread are distasteful and disrespectful. It makes me sad to see this kind of talk on a classical music forum, where I would have expected better.


OP dates from 2014 so if the mods are alright, just ignore this thread.


----------



## John King

This gal hails from Switzerland and plays boogie piano. Kinda a rare genre today. Ladyva!














And this lady is the answer to our quest for a country needing a good 5 cent _sitar_! Anoushka Shankar!


----------



## Marc

John King said:


> Well aside from being an _outstanding performer_, [...], one who puts the Bun in Buniatishvili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , one this I admire about Khatia is that she has not caved in to Hollywood's "cookie-cutter" notions of beauty, and gone in for rhinoplasty. If _this_ is not you're idea of beauty, [...], well let's leave it at that and call it a day.


She is lovely indeed. (In my 'book'. )










And her voice is very nice to listen to, too. First heard her talk some years ago, about Mussorgsky's Pictures on a (Dutch) telly program, speaking very eloquently English with a nice Slavonic accent.

Ha!
Found a link:


----------



## Marc

_Please marry me, Vilde Frang_.


----------



## JAS

Marc said:


> _Please marry me, Vilde Frang_.


Sorry, Vilde says emphatically, no.


----------



## Marc

Rogerx said:


> OP dates from 2014 so if the mods are alright, just ignore this thread.


Stage performers have always been the subject of various kinds of attraction... I recall attending a récital/concert by the English soprano Carolyn Sampson, I was sitting right in front of her and, whilst singing, she was acting and communicating with her face and eyes for and with the audience (and therefore also for me and with me) and I was completely...










... anyway, for people with high moral standards this is obviously not how it should be: falling (temporarily) in love and/or lust with artists is naughty and therefore to them this thread is a proof of low standards, but Bach fell in love with a young soprano, Mozart obviously fell in love with quite a few of his female singers (whilst being married no less!) and of course Chopin and Liszt were adored by all those many women only because of their keyboard skills.

And yes, thouse medieval troubadours and trouvères only sang about fictional loves they once had and then lost in various cities and villages, because in real life the maidens who came to listen to them only wanted their signatures afterwards and then went home to show those autographs to mum and dad.


----------



## Jacck

eljr said:


> the entire thread is sexist, objectifying women... it's what the thread is about at it's core, it's not just the last couple posts
> 
> you can praise a woman's looks to hell and back and it's still sexist and objectification


if you look at women like Khatia Buniatishvili or Yuja Wang, it is clear that they dress in such a manner as to provoke being objectified. Of course this site is also visited by conservative puritan members


----------



## vincula

Lisa dell Casa reigns in my personal heaven. Every time I listen to her wonderful voice I am able to picture her fully fleshed-out in my room. Hope I'm not offending anyone by feeling so. The missus hasn't complain about any ghost hunting our bedroom lately :lol:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Marc

I must admit that, when I find a woman attractive, no matter in what circumstances, I'm not busy thinking about words/things like 'sexism' or 'objectifying', but probably more like 'sexy' or 'subjectifying' , the latter mainly because all tastes and preferences are subjective in the end.

There is nothing wrong with decent behaviour though. 
If I would have had the chance to meet Carolyn Sampson backstage, I would have said to her that I fully enjoyed her concert and that I very much enjoyed the way she engaged the audience by making everyone feel that she was singing to him/her personally.

No naughty talk. :angel:

(And maybe I would have asked "can I have your autograph?" as in that beautiful Velvet Underground song _New Age_.)


----------



## Marc

"Can I have your autograph?"

(Frederica von Stade.)


----------



## John King

Jacck said:


> if you look at women like Khatia Buniatishvili or Yuja Wang, it is clear that they dress in such a manner as to provoke being objectified. Of course this site is also visited by conservative puritan members


'Puritan' is right! I keep hearing the objection that 'a lady should be modest'. Was Mussorgski modest?


----------



## Jacck

John King said:


> 'Puritan' is right! I keep hearing the objection that 'a lady should be modest'. Was Mussorgski modest?


Mussorsky was an immodest Modest


----------



## mark6144

Jacck said:


> if you look at women like Khatia Buniatishvili or Yuja Wang, it is clear that they dress in such a manner as to provoke being objectified. Of course this site is also visited by conservative puritan members


They or more likely their marketers know that sex sells. That's still no excuse for objectification, besides which it's a separate question to the one of language on the forum. Lewd references to Khatia's "buns", derogatory remarks about her bodyweight and discussion of how much fat one likes on a woman is puerile sexist banter, pure and simple. Anyway, the mods seem to think it's OK so I will quit the thread and leave you to continue undisturbed!


----------



## eljr

mark6144 said:


> They or more likely their marketers know that sex sells. That's still no excuse for objectification, besides which it's a separate question to the one of language on the forum. Lewd references to Khatia's "buns", derogatory remarks about her bodyweight and discussion of how much fat one likes on a woman is puerile sexist banter, pure and simple. Anyway, the mods seem to think it's OK so I will quit the thread and leave you to continue undisturbed!


why don't you grow up?

i'll leave it at that but your high and mighty sermon would be received differently in a pub.

yeah, good idea, go away


----------



## JAS

I have occasionally wondered what it must feel like to be very good looking. (This is not a problem I have.) I suppose to be VERY good looking might have downsides as well as upsides. I would think that having people gape at you all the time would get annoying, and there must be some threshold at which a resentment factor from others kicks in and might have tangible consequences of a negative kind.


----------



## Phil loves classical

JAS said:


> I have occasionally wondered what it must feel like to be very good looking. (This is not a problem I have.) I suppose to be VERY good looking might have downsides as well as upsides. I would think that having people gape at you all the time would get annoying, and there must be some threshold at which a resentment factor from others kicks in and might have tangible consequences of a negative kind.


Believe me, it's very hard


----------



## John King

Weird Al Yankovic, eat your heart out! Ksenija Sidorova!













And, if you can overlook her kooky 'Cuchi-Cuchi' personality, Charo was quite the talented flamenco guitarist.


----------



## Durendal

Nobody comes close to Linda Brava Lampenius:


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> Good pic of her but honestly she is a bit short and fat.


Man, you're tough to please. She is not fat. If you think so you need glasses. The correct term is voluptuous.


----------



## John King

starthrower said:


> Man, you're tough to please. She is not fat. If you think so you need glasses. The correct term is voluptuous.


Or 'Khurvaceous'.


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


> her hips and *** are far from ideal body weight
> 
> I'd guess her to be 20 pounds over her ideal body weight.
> 
> I assure you I am not insane, I simply shy away from fat on a women.
> 
> (must one be insane to disagree with *you*?)
> 
> It's fine to find her attractive, but fact is fact, from her breasts to her knees she is big.


You're not just disagreeing with *me*. You'll find no one is backing your insane remarks. 

So you must not be an ***-man, eh? :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

Durendal said:


> Nobody comes close to Linda Brava Lampenius:
> 
> View attachment 143525


I think you're on to something.


----------



## John King

I realize my next nomination will be a little problematic, Senri Kawaguchi. For starters, she came into prominence when she was a young teenager, and I imagine listing anyone that young would be vorboten here, so both photos and videos are of her from 20 onward. This is complicated by the fact that she _is_ young looking. Also, if anyone has a problem with her teeth, I don't care. I always found her cute. And she drums like a maniac!


----------



## eljr

flamencosketches said:


> You're not just disagreeing with *me*. You'll find no one is backing your insane remarks.
> 
> So you must not be an ***-man, eh? :lol:


Why would you take such a trite, fun topic and turn it personal?

Listen Little Man, I know how Little Men need to have the last word because they are so insecure (hence you claiming everyone agrees with you, don't be so scared to stand up on your own) so I will let you have the last word.

You are but a spec of dust to me.

One last try, look at these two pics and see if you can tell which of these lovely women are at a very healthy weight and which is pudgy. Beyond this, you are helpless. Lost in your bias because the pictures are object as can be.



















You are way out of line for posting as you did to me, period.


----------



## eljr

The most beautiful woman in music: (pop) Shakira


----------



## eljr

From the world of Jazz:

Esperanza Spalding


----------



## eljr

From the world of rock: Debbie Harry CIRCA 1980


----------



## julide

I think boulez was sexy.


----------



## Rogerx

julide said:


> I think boulez was sexy.


Did he change from man to woman?


----------



## Phil loves classical

I'm thinking if this thread was in the Community forum, it would be less offensive to some. But there is some serious eye candy here.


----------



## John King

Samantha 'I Came For The Legs And Stayed For The Music' Fish! 



And, if you ever wondered how a Cigar-box guitar would sound, here she is! 




Ana Popovic!


----------



## julide

composing is a female trait


----------



## Enthalpy

Why only female composer or musician?

Beauty doesn't influence female listeners? I doubt that.

More disturbing: beauty matters in classical music too, and not little. A few times, I listened to a pretty violinist and meant "wow, and she plays so nicely too!". It took me several pieces before I began to notice "Hey, completely out of tune here" and "What are these noises at the bow's frog?"


----------



## Bulldog

eljr said:


> One last try, look at these two pics and see if you can tell which of these lovely women are at a very healthy weight and which is pudgy. Beyond this, you are helpless. Lost in your bias because the pictures are object as can be.


just going by the photos, the female on top looks like a skinny kid to me and is not appealing. The fact that I'm 72 might figure into my conclusion.


----------



## flamencosketches

eljr said:


> Why would you take such a trite, fun topic and turn it personal?
> 
> Listen Little Man, I know how Little Men need to have the last word because they are so insecure (hence you claiming everyone agrees with you, don't be so scared to stand up on your own) so I will let you have the last word.
> 
> You are but a spec of dust to me.
> 
> One last try, look at these two pics and see if you can tell which of these lovely women are at a very healthy weight and which is pudgy. Beyond this, you are helpless. Lost in your bias because the pictures are object as can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are way out of line for posting as you did to me, period.


... huh? The fact that you've turned this into a personal attack against me betrays _your_ insecurity, not mine. As for your "little man" accusation, well, someone's projecting! :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Pauline Oliveros (Composer)


----------



## Rogerx

julide said:


> composing is a female trait


If you say so


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Alice Sara Ott really does it for me.




















Other favorites are Madame Mutter and Sarah Willis of the BPO.


----------



## DavidA

MatthewWeflen said:


> Alice Sara Ott really does it for me.
> 
> View attachment 143620
> 
> View attachment 143621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other favorites are Madame Mutter and Sarah Willis of the BPO.


I believe Ms Ott sadly has MS


----------



## DavidA

Bulldog said:


> just going by the photos, the female on top looks like a skinny kid to me and is not appealing. The fact that I'm 72 might figure into my conclusion.


I'm 73 and the kid at the top looks very attractive. I'm old enough to be her grandfather but I can still recognise good looks from afar!


----------



## mikeh375

A lady with the talent to match her attractiveness....Barbara Hannigan


----------



## Taggart

After moderator consideration, we feel that the thread has gone beyond simply posting attractive pictures to degrading comments. The thread has been closed.


----------

